# no email notification, no sound/beep in outlook when new message arrive



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

There is no email notification for my outlook. I checked settings which looks perfect but no email notification. 

There is "play a sound" is ticked in Tools >> Options >> Preference >> Email Options >> Advanced Options >> Play a sound...

But no sound or indication. Could you please tell me how to fix it? I used to receive such notification or Beep before but not now.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

There's also a setting in Windows Sounds you need to check:

_Control Panel > Sound > Sounds_ (tab)

Scroll down to _New Mail Notification_ and highlight it.
Make sure there is a sound file assigned to it in the bottom box 
(eg _Windows Notify.wav_)

If it says "None", that's why you are not getting sound notification for new messages.


----------



## OnTheRoad69 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a similar problem using Win7 64 bit. I get sound notification if I use LiveMail but not with Outlook 2010. I have checked in the Options/Mail/Message Arrival area and all options are checked. I have checked the Control Panel Sounds and all the the appropriate areas are checked Sound/Sounds/New Mail Notification. My speakers are on (and as I said, I get sound with mail using LiveMail). I'm at a loss.


----------

